# what do you soak your wood in.



## coyote (May 31, 2008)

remember this a smoking meat forum.

for those that soak chips, wood and pellets. what have you soaked them in to bring another flavor to the TBS.
I was talking with a tribesman last night, and he told me that his favorite smoke was to get a large bottle of tobasco sauce, a bag of hickory chips pour the sauce on to the chips and let them soak 24 hours. then when he is ready to use them he put them *around the edge of the coals* are in to a foil wrap with a small hole for gas. he said he just loved that flavor. sounded interesting and thought that I would share the thought..
gaads, it will be snoped and not true..

I would imagine that beer has gotten many chips drunker then a boiled owl..

I am not sure, But I seem to recall seeing a bag of chips some time ago from tabasco made from their aging barrels.


----------



## bbq bubba (May 31, 2008)

Non soaker.....


----------



## sumosmoke (May 31, 2008)

non-soaker


----------



## pineywoods (May 31, 2008)

I'm boring if I soak its plain ole water


----------



## coyote (May 31, 2008)

I guees you all have been asked this before. 

Do you use the stick wood with the bark on it? 

do you remove the bark before it goes into the smoker?

what do you use the bark for if you remove it?


----------



## craig chamberlain (May 31, 2008)

I'm a non-soaker too.


----------



## desertlites (May 31, 2008)

I used to soak-lately I don't-water if I do.


----------



## moltenone (May 31, 2008)

flames


mark


----------



## seaham358 (May 31, 2008)

used to use water, now I don't soak.. I don't notice a difference not soaking.


----------



## daboys (May 31, 2008)

Don't soak here either.


----------



## bbqgoddess (May 31, 2008)

Non soaker - but tabasco??? hummm, perhaps worth a try..Lots of chili heads in my casa...


----------



## gorillagrilla (May 31, 2008)

sometimes I soak , sometimes not. experiment with both ! Logic tells me that soaked wood will produce steam before smoke , maybe a little added moisture is good, but eventually it will all be fuel !


----------



## fred420 (May 31, 2008)

i use water to soak my chips but i add herbs and spices..does it make a difference?? i think so..smells great too.......


----------



## desertlites (May 31, 2008)

Yup Fred I love and practice aromatherapy-and really like to play with flavors.


----------



## ddave (Jun 1, 2008)

I soak mine in air.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Just kidding . . . no soak.

Dave


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 1, 2008)

Anything good enough to soak my head in is good enough for the chips.


----------



## richtee (Jun 1, 2008)

I use air.   ;{)


----------



## craig chamberlain (Jun 1, 2008)

That's a good one Richtee!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 1, 2008)

Non-soaker.  Just takes longer to generate smoke if the chips are wet.  Why use wet chips.  The chips have to dry out in the first place to start smoking.  You're just generating steam until the wood dries out.

To the bark/no bark:  with bark (I too am not going to take the time to remove it), unless it comes off when splitting cherry or apple.


----------



## squid (Jun 12, 2008)

Complete newb here, but wouldn't a combination of soaked and dry be the best of both worlds? The dry stuff would start to smoke right away and the wet stuff would start to smoke later on after it dries out. So in theory wouldn't the smoke last longer?


----------



## coyote (Jun 12, 2008)

squid,

I think you are correct. that is why people talk or write here. we learn from each others mistakes and their creations. I posted this to see what every one does. and each smokes with a differnt smoker some huge some small, all that goes into their answer. I think the moist ness of the chips/wood drying before combustion are smolder takes place may do good. and depending what the stuff was soaked in ,may add a great flavor to the item being smoked..welcome to de club... by the way..


----------

